# Mouth Fungus on Rasbora Hets!! What can we do?



## rudy302 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi all, 
 Please help me help my Hets. We've tried a couple of things that helped a little but, didn't make it go away. We've tried Fungus Clear (by jungl), Anti-Fungus (by Aquarium Products), and the last thing we tried is Melafix (by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals). This isn't helping at all. At least the other two made the fungus shrink down a little bit. Any suggestions? I'm all ears. Thank you for your time. It is very much appreciated Take care all!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How long did you treat the fish for with each medicine?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its best to stick to one medicine and not mix them... usually you need to repeat the treatment for a couple of days or until it clears up.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Try Maroxy by Mardel- follow the directions.


----------



## rudy302 (Feb 22, 2005)

We tried each med. for 1-2 weeks. With adequate cleaning of the tank each week. This is a ten gallon tank that has the 5 hets,2 painted tetras,1serpae tetra,3 albino corys,1 algae eater, and 2 clown loaches. It's strange because only three of the hets have it and that's all. The others aren't affected by it. Which I'm very thankful for but, I just don't know what else to do. I'll look for the maroxy stuff thanks! We clean the tank and give it a 25% water change every week. Whenever we put medicine in we do a water change also. Thank you for all your responses. Their always quick. That's why I love this forum.


----------

